
Reddit redesign concept - sconstantinides
https://medium.com/@stothelios/reddit-redesign-concept-913aa552124e
======
joshuapants
I think this is a pretty decent redesign. It does look like it sacrifices a
bit of information-density, however. The assumption seems to be "Reddit-as-
imageboard," even though a number of subreddits are much more text-oriented
where the large thumbnails serve no purpose other than to show fewer posts at
a time.

Additionally, I don't know if the workflow he presented is entirely realistic.
When I use HN, for example, I scan the front page, opening the discussions I
find interesting in new tabs and then just moving down the list. I would use
Reddit in much the same way. I'm probably not typical, but I'm probably not
part of a tiny minority either.

------
function_seven
This design is definitely more pleasing to the eye, but I think I'd rather
have less whitespace and more content on the screen at once.

I feel like I'm in the minority on this, but reddit's design is one of my
favorites. It's information dense, but still functional.

From TFA:

    
    
        and loading posts in an <iframe> gives the opportunity to
        display content while the user waits. A preview of one of
        the trending posts from the sidebar? You bet. Ads while the
        next link loads? Sure thing.
    

Please, God, no. This would kill reddit for me faster than anything.

EDIT: I just noticed that the thumbnails for articles had a read time
estimates. That's a really good idea.

~~~
sconstantinides
Thanks for the feedback!

Re in-between ads: Just because it can be done, doesn't mean it should be :)
Definitely something to A/B test.

------
hacym
You should checkout Reddit Enhancement Suite.

Additionally, why would people use < and > to browse posts? I don't want to
see every post. I want to see a list of posts, then click on the things I want
to see

~~~
sconstantinides
Thanks for the tip.

My idea was to leave it up to the user. If someone wants to see all the
top/latest posts they can > through them, but you can continue browsing as you
always have.

